

Talking to Your Phone - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/25816/

======
ydant
I use Android's talk feature all of the time. For navigation, for web
searches, for "typing" out SMS messages. It's not great, but it's often
significantly better than typing on either the hardware or software keyboard.
Recognition quality is definitely improving.

I doubt we'll ever be in a place where talking to our devices constantly, but
there are plenty of cases where it's just simpler - even if you are in public.

